# :)



## Fantastica (9 Giugno 2015)

http://www.italianalingua.it/index.php?page=umberto-eco-40-regole-per-parlare-bene-l-italiano


----------



## drusilla (9 Giugno 2015)

faccio finta che non l'ho visto


----------



## Minerva (9 Giugno 2015)

che nervi, ogni volta mi deve citare


----------



## free (9 Giugno 2015)

grazie molto divertente
pure io ogni tanto uso questi stratagemmi per chiarire i concetti, non così bene come lui ovviamente


----------



## Vincent Vega (9 Giugno 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> http://www.italianalingua.it/index.php?page=umberto-eco-40-regole-per-parlare-bene-l-italiano


:rotfl:


----------



## free (9 Giugno 2015)

affascinante la lingua italiana:

differenza tra 

io pago

e 

pago io


----------



## brenin (9 Giugno 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> http://www.italianalingua.it/index.php?page=umberto-eco-40-regole-per-parlare-bene-l-italiano


l'avverbio puntiliosamente la Treccani non lo riporta....

http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/tag/puntiliosamente/


----------



## Fantastica (9 Giugno 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> che nervi, ogni volta mi deve citare


:rotfl:


----------



## brenin (10 Giugno 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> http://www.italianalingua.it/index.php?page=umberto-eco-40-regole-per-parlare-bene-l-italiano


Oltre all'italiano "scritto" , penso che questo vademecum si debba estendere anche all'italiano "parlato" in televisione.....
Pongo una domanda: secondo voi quanto incidono gli "strafalcioni" sulla credibilità del discorso o addirittura dell'oratore stesso ?


----------



## giorgiocan (10 Giugno 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> Pongo una domanda: secondo voi quanto incidono gli "strafalcioni" sulla credibilità del discorso o addirittura dell'oratore stesso ?


Temo dipenda molto dall'ascoltatore. Per me incidono moltissimo, ma mi viene il dubbio che buona parte del pubblico medio non registri nemmeno la cosa.


----------



## brenin (10 Giugno 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Temo dipenda molto dall'ascoltatore. Per me incidono moltissimo, ma mi viene il dubbio che buona parte del pubblico medio non registri nemmeno la cosa.


In tal caso saremmo messi molto male.....


----------



## Minerva (10 Giugno 2015)

bella domanda. a volte nulla, altre tantissimo.
se è un discorso fatto da persona che ti aspetti non abbia una buona padronanza della lingua e la sostanza di quel che dice è valida non importa.se è qualcuno dal quale sarebbe logico esigere un buon linguaggio ti cadono le braccia  





brenin ha detto:


> Oltre all'italiano "scritto" , penso che questo vademecum si debba estendere anche all'italiano "parlato" in televisione.....
> Pongo una domanda: secondo voi quanto incidono gli "strafalcioni" sulla credibilità del discorso o addirittura dell'oratore stesso ?


----------



## Ultimo (10 Giugno 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> che nervi, ogni volta mi deve citare



ahahaahahahahahhah


----------



## Nobody (10 Giugno 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> che nervi, ogni volta mi deve citare


dai che ti fa piacere... ahò è Eco, mica cotiche


----------



## Fantastica (10 Giugno 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> bella domanda. a volte nulla, altre tantissimo.
> se è un discorso fatto da persona che ti aspetti non abbia una buona padronanza della lingua e la sostanza di quel che dice è valida non importa.se è qualcuno dal quale sarebbe logico esigere un buon linguaggio ti cadono le braccia


Io ricordo D'Alema da Fazio, quando ancora avevo la tv: sbagliò appositamente, per vezzo, tutti ma proprio tutti i congiuntivi.
Per me fu decisivo per chiarirmi definitivamente un dubbio: una laurea alla Normale di Pisa non garantisce nessuna intelligenza, almeno nel lungo periodo...


----------



## Minerva (10 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> dai che ti fa piacere... ahò è Eco, mica cotiche


gli dico sempre : umberto lascia stare la mia bustina, no lui sempre che deve attingere.
ci vuole pazienza


----------



## Nocciola (10 Giugno 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Io ricordo D'Alema da Fazio, quando ancora avevo la tv: sbagliò appositamente, per vezzo, tutti ma proprio tutti i congiuntivi.
> Per me fu decisivo per chiarirmi definitivamente un dubbio: *una laurea alla Normale di Pisa non garantisce nessuna intelligenza, almeno nel lungo periodo.*..


Anche in altre università e tu sei l'esempio


----------



## Fantastica (10 Giugno 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Anche in altre università e tu sei l'esempio


Che noia.


----------



## Nobody (10 Giugno 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> gli dico sempre : umberto lascia stare la mia bustina, no lui sempre che deve attingere.
> ci vuole pazienza


pensa te se ti chiamavi Rosa


----------



## Nocciola (10 Giugno 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Che noia.


sbadiglia


----------



## Minerva (10 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> pensa te se ti chiamavi Rosa


per carità, sai le volte che quello lasciava da pagare a nome mio


----------



## Fantastica (10 Giugno 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> per carità, sai le volte che quello lasciava da pagare a nome mio


:rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (10 Giugno 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> per carità, sai le volte che quello lasciava da pagare a nome mio


ahahahah


----------



## Brunetta (10 Giugno 2015)

Il linguaggio dei politici è studiato. Talvolta scappa lo strafalcione per ignoranza ma molto spesso è voluto, come il Paolo vi invece  di Paolo VI di Mike Bongiorno.
Lo scopo è ottenere consenso e se l'elettore preferisce qualcuno che parli come lui piuttosto di uno che gli spieghi come pensare, l'errore è pianificato.
Per quanto riguarda D'Alema la scelta del modo della realtà aveva una funzione assertiva.


----------



## Nobody (10 Giugno 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il linguaggio dei politici è studiato. Talvolta scappa lo strafalcione per ignoranza ma molto spesso è voluto, come il Paolo vi invece  di Paolo VI di Mike Bongiorno.
> *Lo scopo è ottenere consenso e se l'elettore preferisce qualcuno che parli come lui piuttosto di uno che gli spieghi come pensare, l'errore è pianificato.*
> Per quanto riguarda D'Alema la scelta del mondo della realtà aveva una funzione assertiva.


:up:


----------



## Fantastica (10 Giugno 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il linguaggio dei politici è studiato. Talvolta scappa lo strafalcione per ignoranza ma molto spesso è voluto, come il Paolo vi invece  di Paolo VI di Mike Bongiorno.
> Lo scopo è ottenere consenso e se l'elettore preferisce qualcuno che parli come lui piuttosto di uno che gli spieghi come pensare, l'errore è pianificato.
> Per quanto riguarda D'Alema la scelta del modo della realtà aveva una funzione assertiva.


Certo, lo so, per la prima parte.
Ma nel caso di D'Alema credo avrebbe fatto meglio a cambiare il suo staff addetto alla comunicazione.


----------



## brenin (10 Giugno 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il linguaggio dei politici è studiato. Talvolta scappa lo strafalcione per ignoranza ma molto spesso è voluto, come il Paolo vi invece  di Paolo VI di Mike Bongiorno.
> Lo scopo è ottenere consenso e se l'elettore preferisce qualcuno che parli come lui piuttosto di uno che gli spieghi come pensare, l'errore è pianificato.
> Per quanto riguarda D'Alema la scelta del modo della realtà aveva una funzione assertiva.


Scusa,non ho capito l'ultimo periodo riguardante D'Alema.
Condivido che il linguaggio dei politici sia studiato,per cui possa scappare lo strafalcione ( ad un comizio ); condivido molto meno quando si è in televisione,con altre persone/interlocutori che non si "abbandonano" a correntezze linguistiche....
Sul noto presentatore ho seri dubbi che tutti i suoi strafalcioni siano stati voluti.


----------



## Nobody (10 Giugno 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Certo, lo so, per la prima parte.
> Ma nel caso di D'Alema credo avrebbe fatto meglio a cambiare il suo staff addetto alla comunicazione.


ma dai, ha da sempre un'immagine così fresca e simpatica...


----------



## brenin (10 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma dai, ha da sempre un'immagine così fresca e simpatica...


Nonostante la vita stressante che fa e le gravosissime responsabilità politiche .....


----------



## giorgiocan (10 Giugno 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> Sul noto presentatore ho seri dubbi che tutti i suoi strafalcioni siano stati voluti.


Quoto col fischio.


----------



## Fantastica (10 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma dai, ha da sempre un'immagine così fresca e simpatica...


.... Comunque, proprio lo stridore con la sua immagine consueta, faceva apparire ridicolmente giovanilistico quel suo sbagliare i congiuntivi. Proprio penoso...


----------



## Nobody (10 Giugno 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> .... Comunque, proprio lo stridore con la sua immagine consueta, faceva apparire ridicolmente giovanilistico quel suo sbagliare i congiuntivi.* Proprio penoso*...


e direi che... anche qui niente di nuovo sul fronte occidentale


----------



## Nobody (10 Giugno 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> Nonostante la vita stressante che fa e le gravosissime responsabilità politiche .....


mortacci sua :sonar:


----------



## Brunetta (10 Giugno 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> Scusa,non ho capito l'ultimo periodo riguardante D'Alema.
> Condivido che il linguaggio dei politici sia studiato,per cui possa scappare lo strafalcione ( ad un comizio ); condivido molto meno quando si è in televisione,con altre persone/interlocutori che non si "abbandonano" a correntezze linguistiche....
> Sul noto presentatore ho seri dubbi che tutti i suoi strafalcioni siano stati voluti.


Che gli strafalcioni di Bongiorno fossero previsti è stato confermato dai suoi autori, come Paolo Limiti.

Anche in televisione non parlano tra loro ma con il pubblico. E ognuno, compresi i giornalisti anche quelli che appaiono più d'assalto, interpreta la propria parte.
L'osservavo proprio recentemente durante un apparente aspro confronto in cui nessuno controbatteva realmente l'altro.
Se dico "penso che tu sia del nord" esprimo un'ipotesi se invece dico  "penso che tu sei del nord" esprimo una certezza.


----------



## spleen (10 Giugno 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Che gli strafalcioni di Bongiorno fossero previsti è stato confermato dai suoi autori, come Paolo Limiti.
> 
> Anche in televisione non parlano tra loro ma con il pubblico. E ognuno, compresi i giornalisti anche quelli che appaiono più d'assalto, interpreta la propria parte.
> *L'osservavo proprio recentemente durante un apparente aspro confronto in cui nessuno controbatteva realmente l'altro.*


E' uno dei motivi perchè perchè non guardo praticamente più dibattiti televisivi, (non che guardi molto la tv in generale del resto). Sembra che il ragionamento sia sparito, travolto dalla demagogia e dagli slogan, compresso da tempi televisivi insufficienti per spiegare alcunchè.


----------



## Fantastica (10 Giugno 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> E' uno dei motivi perchè perchè non guardo praticamente più dibattiti televisivi, (non che guardi molto la tv in generale del resto). Sembra che il ragionamento sia sparito, travolto dalla demagogia e dagli slogan, compresso da tempi televisivi insufficienti per spiegare alcunchè.


Somiglia sempre più a un Forum, insomma.


----------



## Nobody (10 Giugno 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> E' uno dei motivi perchè perchè non guardo praticamente più dibattiti televisivi, (non che guardi molto la tv in generale del resto). Sembra che il ragionamento sia sparito, travolto dalla demagogia e dagli slogan, compresso da tempi televisivi insufficienti per spiegare alcunchè.


concordo, i talk show politici servono solo per continuare a prendere per il culo la gente... alimentano false divisioni (in realtà sono pressochè tutti compagni di merende), e aizzano a gente a tifare per questo o quello, senza che si affronti realmente nessun problema. Infatti certi giornalisti scomodi non vengono mai invitati.


----------



## spleen (10 Giugno 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Somiglia sempre più a un Forum, insomma.


Beh insomma, dai, almeno nei forum hai lo spazio per argomentare se lo vuoi.
Non ti tolgono insomma il microfono da sotto il naso mentre stai cercando di spiegare.


----------



## Fantastica (10 Giugno 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Beh insomma, dai, almeno nei forum hai lo spazio per argomentare se lo vuoi.
> Non ti tolgono insomma il microfono da sotto il naso mentre stai cercando di spiegare.


Sì. Infatti io in TV non ci vado mica


----------



## brenin (10 Giugno 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Che gli strafalcioni di Bongiorno fossero previsti è stato confermato dai suoi autori, come Paolo Limiti.
> 
> Anche in televisione non parlano tra loro ma con il pubblico. E ognuno, compresi i giornalisti anche quelli che appaiono più d'assalto, interpreta la propria parte.
> L'osservavo proprio recentemente durante un apparente aspro confronto in cui nessuno controbatteva realmente l'altro.
> Se dico "penso che tu sia del nord" esprimo un'ipotesi se invece dico  "penso che tu sei del nord" esprimo una certezza.


Ancor peggio di quanto pensassi,se gli strafalcioni di Bongiorno erano previsti ; possiamo allora dire che fu l'antesignano dell'attuale tv-spazzatura ( non tutta ovviamente).
In completo disaccordo,invece,sull'ultimo periodo.


----------



## Fantastica (10 Giugno 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> In completo disaccordo,invece,sull'ultimo periodo.


Anche io, perché il congiuntivo è d'obbligo per il parlante in lingua italiana dopo il verbo "penso", dal momento che il parlante fa una supposizione e quindi non puù usare un modo dell'oggettività.


----------



## Minerva (10 Giugno 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Quoto col fischio.


ti è venuta l'asma?


----------



## Eratò (10 Giugno 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Che gli strafalcioni di Bongiorno fossero previsti è stato confermato dai suoi autori, come Paolo Limiti.
> 
> Anche in televisione non parlano tra loro ma con il pubblico. E ognuno, compresi i giornalisti anche quelli che appaiono più d'assalto, interpreta la propria parte.
> L'osservavo proprio recentemente durante un apparente aspro confronto in cui nessuno controbatteva realmente l'altro.
> *Se dico "penso che tu sia del nord" esprimo un'ipotesi se invece dico  "penso che tu sei del nord" esprimo una certezza*.


Questo dubbio l'ho sempre avuto.Per cui in seguito al " penso"ho sempre proseguito col congiuntivo...Quindi si possono usare entrambi i periodi a seconda del intenzione.


----------



## Fantastica (10 Giugno 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Questo dubbio l'ho sempre avuto.Per cui in seguito al " penso"ho sempre proseguito col congiuntivo...Quindi si possono usare entrambi i periodi a seconda del intenzione.


*NO*


----------



## Eratò (10 Giugno 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> *NO*


Mi scusi:singleeye:


----------



## Fantastica (10 Giugno 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Mi scusi:singleeye:


 hai sempre parlato bene, insomma... uffa.


----------



## giorgiocan (10 Giugno 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> ti è venuta l'asma?


No, ma ritengo di essere in lizza per l'enfisema.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Giugno 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> *NO*


Quindi tu pensi che è no, senza alcun dubbio.


----------



## Fantastica (12 Giugno 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quindi tu pensi che è no, senza alcun dubbio.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------

